# Prettiest Baby Ensemble Ever!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/babyens.html

This is a free pattern too !!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, it is pretty, but it's also holey, and that's a no-no in today's dress code for small babies. Ribbons and ties are also no-no's. That eliminates the 'saque' and unseen cap from use except for stillborns or dolls.

I didn't even look at the booties, since today's babies get bagged, but I'll bet they have both holes and ribbons.

The blanket itself is nothing special, but that pineapple border! THAT is what _I_'ve saved. I want to use _it_!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks hennalady. It's outfits like this that make me want to learn to crochet. 
My three babies all wore holey, lacy things with ribbons and ties. Not one of them ever broke a finger, getting it caught in a hole. Nor did they strangle themselves with the ribbons and ties. Apart from exclusive baby clothing brand promotions, there's no such thing as a baby dress code.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Nittineedles! I was wondering if I missed a new rule or just went stupid  I think any baby would be a Beauty Queen in this! Too bad I have no Grand Babies yet...


nittineedles said:


> Thanks hennalady. It's outfits like this that make me want to learn to crochet.
> My three babies all wore holey, lacy things with ribbons and ties. Not one of them ever broke a finger, getting it caught in a hole. Nor did they strangle themselves with the ribbons and ties. Apart from exclusive baby clothing brand promotions, there's no such thing as a baby dress code.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Just read her signature. It's her excuse to be obnoxious and rude to people. I have eight grandchildren and they all wore the lacy, beribboned things I knit for them. They all, not only survived, but thrived. :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you. I was wondering if It was my imagination....


nittineedles said:


> Just read her signature. It's her excuse to be obnoxious and rude to people. I have eight grandchildren and they all wore the lacy, beribboned things I knit for them. They all, not only survived, but thrived. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Just read her signature. It's her excuse to be obnoxious and rude to people. I have eight grandchildren and they all wore the lacy, beribboned things I knit for them. They all, not only survived, but thrived. :thumbup:


How very nice of you to think me obnoxious and rude. Ordinarily, such remarks are saved for private messages, not public airing.

My children also wore lacy, beribbboned garments and came through the experience whole. It is not I who says that babies should or should not be bagged. That advice comes from supposedly informed agencies who have had to deal with parents whose babies have suffered more or less trauma from lacy and beribboned garments. These are the same agencies that say to remove pillows, stuffed critters, etc. from a baby's crib, and who say a baby should be laid to sleep in a particular position. I was merely mentioning their advice ... with my tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I too thought your comments were inappropriate. I was offended. I grew up with the thought of "If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all".


Jessica-Jean said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Just read her signature. It's her excuse to be obnoxious and rude to people. I have eight grandchildren and they all wore the lacy, beribboned things I knit for them. They all, not only survived, but thrived. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## kajop3 (Mar 5, 2011)

i too think she was very rude in her comments... like they say if you don't have anything nice to say , zip it.... i think it is a beautiful outfit and would give it as a gift... and not worry about the baby getting hurt.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

If you Google "safety issues baby clothes" you'll get many references to removing ribbons and drawstrings from baby clothes, especially from around the neck. There are safety guidelines for all things baby: cribs, car seats, pacifiers, toys, etc, as well as sleepwear and clothing. Some things come with severe violations to mandated regulations other things come only with a warning.


----------



## annie_bundy (Apr 18, 2011)

whow this use to be such a friendly place


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooooo, pretty. Looks like a church or special event ensemble.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Good morning all, I knit and crochet for PROJECT LINUS and they use these blankets in hospitals/trauma units and don't want the tubes/needles, etc to get caught in the holey material. Also,These blankets are sent to shelters and homeless families with children. Is this a charity gift?


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit for Binky patrol and although they are bueatiful, the hospitals probably wouldn't accept them becuase of the holes.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/babyens.html
> 
> This is a free pattern too !!


beatifuly done. I think if is made for a special day and I hope a mother would be watching her baby close any way. I don't put cut fringe on baby blankets, only if they are woven all the way through. It is beautiful and I copied pattern and hope to make it...


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

The outfit is very pretty, but is too fussy and lacy for a baby as Jessica Jean and others have pointed out.

I think people completely misread Jessica Jean's comment, she was not being obnoxious or rude at all ( how obnoxious and rude of someone to actually be as callous to say something like that plus the hyena pack just couldn't resist jumping in there). I love her, she is always honest and direct which are both traits that I admire.


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

just putting my two cents in here, but I too feel that jessica jean was just saying there are issues with things just like any other, and we shouldnt jump on someone for having an opinion of their own. After all isnt that what this place is about?
I love the outfit, but I too feel like it would be a choice a mother would have to make for herself, and I also know that most hospitals and charities would not accept this with the holes and ribbon due to their own saftey standards.
We should all be able to voice our own feelings and opinions here without fear that we will be jumped on by others. 
I know its an honest mistake, and I think it was just taken out of context.
IMHO
Jessica Jean has always been honest and upfront, and I too find her advice refreshing almost always.
Bobbie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

It's very beautiful. You did a great job! I would love to see it on a baby. What a beautiful picture it would make!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it's very beautiful.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Very pretty outfit. So it has holes and ribbon. Perhaps what we need is Parents who better observe their Children.

Let us not get bend out of shape about everything. The only thing I try to stay away from with small Children is buttons.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Folks, hold on. Jessica-Jean has a point and has no ill will.
That outfit certainly is not to be worn when crawling around the house. It probably will be worn when the Baby is being introduced with pride.

In the presence of an adult there should be no problem with
anything. The key to survival of our youngsters is adult supervision.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

I would think that a dress like this would be used for a special occasion, where the child would be watched closely. You know, it is a wonder our babies ever survived with us Mom's not knowing all these new rules and regulations. I think Jessica-Jean was just pointing out that hospitals and institutions have to be careful about what they accept. I was planning on asking our hospital if they accept handmade articles for babies, and now I know not to use ribbons, and many holes. Thank you Jessica-Jean.
Ruth


----------



## Sewinsharon (Aug 21, 2011)

The set is gorgeous! As for the lacy frothy design, you wouldn't have your baby n an outfit like this for everyday or even for hours at a time. I Made an outfit like this for my daughter and she turns 40 this week. As with everything involving our children common sense is the rule. Plus there are ways so say things and ways that are just not acceptable. Your work is very, very Lovely!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

You go, hennalady ! This is a beautiful set and I appreciate the posting of it ...... Too bad, that some people apparently spend more time critizing and giving unwanted 'advice' ... 4308 postings since last March ? ..
than they do creating goodwill ! And yes, Jessica-Jean, I should've sent you a PM about this, but decided that in this instance I probably wouldn't be any more rude than you have been ...........


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

izzy said:


> You go, hennalady ! This is a beautiful set and I appreciate the posting of it ...... Too bad, that some people apparently spend more time critizing and giving unwanted 'advice' ... 4308 postings since last March ? ..
> than they do creating goodwill ! And yes, Jessica-Jean, I should've sent you a PM about this, but decided that in this instance I probably wouldn't be any more rude than you have been ...........


WOW! What bad karma!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hennalady: Thanks for posting a lovely baby set link, and I, for one, do appreciate this posting as well as other links you have posted in the past. Keep up the good work


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very beautiful set. Love the lacey look and ribbons. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I heard NO ill message in Jessica-Jeans message! What I heard is a helpful message and then that she liked the blanket enough to take part for her use ( a compliment for sure ! ). Someone get up on the wrong side today? ANY safety suggestion is NOT a mean suggestion, but a helpful one. Come on ladies, the rules change all the time....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it still is Annie!


annie_bundy said:


> whow this use to be such a friendly place


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, post a pic when you finish!


mcguire said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/babyens.html
> ...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a question to ask.
As this is such a friendly site, why wasn't JJ's comment phrased more politely? 'I didn't even look at the bootees' and 'the blanket is nothing special'!!!
And this is hardly the first complaint made against her.
It doesn't take much effort to be kind to people, and consider their feelings, and most of the posters here do.
I know she has a loyal following for her knowledge-sharing, but that shouldn't exempt her from the normal everyday niceties.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome fellow Blanketeer!!!
The pattern was only posted because it was beautiful. Not exactly a charity item in my minds eye../.


TerryLynn said:


> Good morning all, I knit and crochet for PROJECT LINUS and they use these blankets in hospitals/trauma units and don't want the tubes/needles, etc to get caught in the holey material. Also,These blankets are sent to shelters and homeless families with children. Is this a charity gift?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you ladies for all those that appreciate the beauty of this item. I agree it is not an everyday dress so the baby would not be left unattended in it any way!! Who would not want to hold her wearing this. It would also be a great heirloom piece or even Christening gown. If you dont want to make it for your baby its fine with me, don't.Makr it for a Doll that sits on a ahelf!!!! I just wanted to share something I thought was beautiful. It is too bad this has turned into a battle of insults to make it ugly....


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Thank you ladies for all those that appreciate the beauty of this item. I agree it is not an everyday dress so the baby would not be left unattended in it any way!! Who would not want to hold her wearing this. It would also be a great heirloom piece or even Christening gown. If you dont want to make it for your baby its fine with me, don't.Makr it for a Doll that sits on a ahelf!!!! I just wanted to share something I thought was beautiful. It is too bad this has turned into a battle of insults to make it ugly....


You can't make it ugly, it is too pretty for that. It is just some peoples opinions. We must all agree that we can disagree. Some people just say things in a way that may not come out the others would prefer. It's our expectations of each other. When we let those go we are ok. Don't let it affect you when you look at this beautiful layette. Just know you did a beautiful job, it is gorgeous and everyone has their own opinion and some express it differently than others.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I did not make it, I just found it and shared!! Waaaayyyy beyond my skill level...


gypsie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you ladies for all those that appreciate the beauty of this item. I agree it is not an everyday dress so the baby would not be left unattended in it any way!! Who would not want to hold her wearing this. It would also be a great heirloom piece or even Christening gown. If you dont want to make it for your baby its fine with me, don't.Makr it for a Doll that sits on a ahelf!!!! I just wanted to share something I thought was beautiful. It is too bad this has turned into a battle of insults to make it ugly....
> ...


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

If Noah built the ark today, it would be condemmed before the Flood ever hit. The rules and regs are mandated for the few that have had troubles, not the many who haven't. A christening ensemble is something that will be worn for a brief time under close observation and then treasured for many years as an heirloom. This work of art sure looks like a baptism outfit to me.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

OOps, wrong religion I guess!! No hate mail for the blunder, PLEASE! 


Sharney said:


> If Noah built the ark today, it would be condemmed before the Flood ever hit. The rules and regs are mandated for the few that have had troubles, not the many who haven't. A christening ensemble is something that will be worn for a brief time under close observation and then treasured for many years as an heirloom. This work of art sure looks like a baptism outfit to me.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Truely a pretty set and I wished I could crochet that set right now.

I must say though, I never do put ribbon in any of my outfits, only because one of my sons nearly choked on ribbon over 30 years ago now and I was there!!! I sometimes do ribbon for photos because it better shows the item off and sometimes I will put matching ribbon in so the parent can make the decision themselves.

I do love lacey items but, I don't think anyone would put on a baby if they were playing etc. Just my twopennerth and my opinion.

Pam


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your son!  I always tied a knot in the ribbon around a piece of the yarn to prevent it pulling out when my kids were wee ones.


lavertera said:


> Truely a pretty set and I wished I could crochet that set right now.
> 
> I must say though, I never do put ribbon in any of my outfits, only because one of my sons nearly choked on ribbon over 30 years ago now and I was there!!! I sometimes do ribbon for photos because it better shows the item off and sometimes I will put matching ribbon in so the parent can make the decision themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

..tis the season of good cheer, lets all embrace the spirit of CHRISTmas Peace on earth, goodwill to men.
Let go!!!
I love youall.. Kai kaha, arohanui Maki


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

It is actually gorgeous, and that dip in the front makes it extra out-of-the-ordinary. 
Though I myself prefer something plainer, that doesn't matter - I'm not a grandma yet, and when/if I am, it won't be my taste that counts, but the parents'!
But what work. Glad you shared it, hennalady. You shouldn't have let on that you didn't make it, just found the pic, then we'd all have been in awe of your skill!!!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I think what Jessica-Jean was saying was that, while pretty, a lot of parents wouldn't use this for anything but maybe taking photos because ribbons, ties, and holes are considered by many to be dangerous for babies to wear while unattended.

When she said the blanket itself is nothing special, I took it to mean that the main part of it is plain, and it is, but the border is something she would like to do, herself, which she stated, and which is complimentary.

At no point did she say that this set wasn't pretty, and because it was obvious that the original poster was only providing a link/resource, and did not actually make this set herself, I don't think it was going to hurt her feelings if Jessica-Jean gave her opinion about the set.

Frankly, only a few people were rude and obnoxious here, and neither were Jessica-Jean.

If you choose to read something the wrong way, then the problem is with you. To call someone rude and obnoxious for simply stating an opinion is small-minded and petty, and frankly, not in the spirit of this forum. I would be ashamed of myself for that.

Back to the set: It is stunning! I love it. If I weren't so knit-crazy these days, I might make one myself for the neighbor's baby if they decide to have pictures made or something..it's gorgeous.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL! I have mad jewelry and crochet skills to brag upon. I dont wanna cheat :O


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

I love your baby set. Such beautiful work! I crochet but am not even close to being that talented. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> I think what Jessica-Jean was saying was that, while pretty, a lot of parents wouldn't use this for anything but maybe taking photos because ribbons, ties, and holes are considered by many to be dangerous for babies to wear while unattended.
> 
> When she said the blanket itself is nothing special, I took it to mean that the main part of it is plain, and it is, but the border is something she would like to do, herself, which she stated, and which is complimentary.
> 
> ...


And yet so many people complain, not only this time, many many times. Are they all wrong? I've never complained myself, but winced quite often as I imagine the reaction especially to first-timers. In the spirit of this forum, I think it is JJ who should change.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your son!  I always tied a knot in the ribbon around a piece of the yarn to prevent it pulling out when my kids were wee ones.
> 
> 
> lavertera said:
> ...


Awh thanks Hennalady. It was a traumatic time but, it was a big learning curve. All was well in the end though.

Pam


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think so. She is plain-spoken, and maybe her words aren't all flowery, but I like forthright people.

Not everything should always be sugar-coated because someone might take things the wrong way. Seriously, aren't we all pretty much adults here?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Avonelle
There is a difference between plain speaking and rudeness, and I'm afraid JJ crosses the line too often.
On this forum there are thousands of people, all with different lives, feelings and circumstances. Some of them find the forum a place for friendship and kindness; some like a good gossip with their craft news; others prefer to learn and teach skills and give information. But it has only grown to this size because of the spirit of tolerance and respect for others which underpins it, the kindness shown to people in need, the appreciation of their work whether it is beginner or expert, the good humour and common sense that informs it.
To communicate with so many different types of people demands skill, and a lot of tolerance. That is what is adult, in my view.
If you and JJ and her friends appreciate 'plain-speaking' that so many others call rudeness, perhaps the proper place for that is in your PMs, not on the open forum where you upset and offend so many different people. That way all can be satisfied.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I think all this needs to be in its own forum instead of on my Baby dress posting...... Cant we all just get along?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Avonelle
There is a difference between plain speaking and rudeness, and I'm afraid JJ crosses the line too often.
On this forum there are thousands of people, all with different lives, feelings and circumstances. Some of them find the forum a place for friendship and kindness; some like a good gossip with their craft news; others prefer to learn and teach skills and give information. But it has only grown to this size because of the spirit of tolerance and respect for others which underpins it, the kindness shown to people in need, the appreciation of their work whether it is beginner or expert, the good humour and common sense that informs it.
To communicate with so many different types of people demands skill, and a lot of tolerance. That is what is adult, in my view.
If you and JJ and her friends appreciate 'plain-speaking' that so many others call rudeness, perhaps the proper place for that is in your PMs, not on the open forum where you upset and offend so many different people. That way all can be satisfied.


----------



## annie_bundy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok I have an idea how about knitting needles at dawn !!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Why, we gonna stab someone??? LOLOLOL!


annie_bundy said:


> Ok I have an idea how about knitting needles at dawn !!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Why, we gonna stab someone??? LOLOLOL!
> 
> 
> annie_bundy said:
> ...


Sounds like a duel! No bloodshed, please.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I guess I will go look for a politically correct sweater to post....


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

annie_bundy said:


> Ok I have an idea how about knitting needles at dawn !!!


And a pace off?
LOL


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

hennalady said:


> I guess I will go look for a politically correct sweater to post....


Heck, just post a picture of a skein of yarn and say "picture this however you want". LOL


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

itzzbarb said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I will go look for a politically correct sweater to post....
> ...


How about this instead???


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

gypsie said:


> annie_bundy said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have an idea how about knitting needles at dawn !!!
> ...


I'd settle for a Peace Off!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Love the kitty pictures! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How about a safe dusting mitt. WARNING: NOT FOR BABY USE OR KITTY TOY!
http://www.freevintagecrochet.com/crochet-pattern/star89/crocheted-dusting-mitt



itzzbarb said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I will go look for a politically correct sweater to post....
> ...


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

OH that won't do either...it has loops and holes and is all wrong!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, you guys, are too much


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

.....and a knat might get strangled in that loop on the cuff!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Or I might just kill a dust bunny with it :O


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

if you can't say something nice.....it sounds like you all had something not nice to say about jessica-jean. apparently you have no sense of humour. sorry jessica-jean, i got it. i often consider not reading anything on this forum anymore. i don't suffer fools lightly.........i try to avoid them.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow goregous!! I might just have to make this and put away for those furture great grands, Thanks for posting hennalady :-D :-D


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

your outfit is gorgeous and there are no rules about holey things for babies. That little baby will outgrow the outfit long before he or she is aware of sticking fingers thru the holes. So wear that outfit on your baby,


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! I would love to see the pictures posted (with it on the baby when you finish!!


mcguire said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/babyens.html
> ...


----------



## annie_bundy (Apr 18, 2011)

I did not say any thing bad about any one just thought the whole thing was a little sad and was trying to lighten things


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ditto Annie! I appreciated you humor, it was funny, and a couple of the other ladies that helped lighten this whole thing up as well.


annie_bundy said:


> I did not say any thing bad about any one just thought the whole thing was a little sad and was trying to lighten things


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

I've said this before ,and I will say this again. These post here, is why sites like this go by the wayside , (disappear). It's really a shame too, I have learned so much from you all, This is the reason I, will not post pic's of anything I knit. Nothing against anyone . I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I am sorry you have been made to feel that way. I have made many posts on this forum and this is the first bad experience so far. Maybe if you check out some of my bookmarks you will regain your hope and continue with KP. It is a great site full of wonderful information, patterns, ideas and people. 
I hope you have a great Holiday as well.


Forgetfull said:


> I've said this before ,and I will say this again. These post here, is why sites like this go by the wayside , (disappear). It's really a shame too, I have learned so much from you all, This is the reason I, will not post pic's of anything I knit. Nothing against anyone . I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## GranmaDot (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree Annie. Reminds me of when my grown boys are bickering to and about each other. I joined this forum to learn 
more. I already know how to argue if I have to. I try to avoid it.


----------



## lindade (Feb 25, 2011)

oh Hennalady, that is lovely. I agree people don't make baby things like that any more. They are very time consuming and intricate. Not everyone has the skill you have. I looked at the pattern for the edging on the blanket. Ok, it falls into the intricate and very time consuming 'love' category. I applaud you and the new little one will look beautiful. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

All said and done Hennalady, your avatar just cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well thank you Gypsie!!


----------



## clc9122 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the info It's a beautiful pattern and not something that would be worn everyday. I just got the pattern to make one for my cousins daughter who is having a baby. This will go for boy or girl
Thanks again.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You are very welcome!!Be sure to post a pic when its done if you can, Pretty please?


clc9122 said:


> Thank you for the info It's a beautiful pattern and not something that would be worn everyday. I just got the pattern to make one for my cousins daughter who is having a baby. This will go for boy or girl
> Thanks again.


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

It is beautiful! I'm sure any parent who received such a beautiful ensemble for their baby would realize what a work of art it was and certainly would be scheduling a photo session to include it. Just about any item of clothing could possibly become a dangerous item when there is no supervision of a small child. But young children of the age one would be in wearing this dress are usually in constant supervision. My career as a social worker involved child welfare and there were never any rules about what parents should dress their children in in regard to ribbons and lace. I can understand hospitals having rules but the ones I've been in during the last 15 years also would not allow me anything but those expose' gowns of theirs. (I think I can manage myself around ribbons and lace.) On the baby items I make that include ribbons, I tack the ribbon to the fabic of the garment every 1 2/2 to 2 inches to prevent it from being pulled out and accidently causing damage to a small extremety and I sew the knot of the bow so it can not be untied. I think we all have plenty of common sense and a reasonable degree of intelligence if we know how to make items like this and when we are going to the trouble of making such an item for a loved one, we are also making it to be safe as well as beautiful. After all, a poorly secured yarn end could be much more dangerous than a few inches of ribbon. Yet, I have never ever heard of a baby being injured by such an event. I am the original "worry wort" mother/grandmother (I lost a baby sister to leukemia when I was ten and I'm not about to lose any more babies on my watch!) and I would not hesitate putting a dress like this on my daughter or granddaughter. Thank you, Hennalady, for posting it for those of us who are on the lookout for patterns of beautiful items like this to knit and crochet. I appreciate your efforts...as well as your avatar!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you Karrie! Feel free to look at my bookmarks as I have them listed as public in my profile. You just might find something else you like! I have lots of patterns and am more than willing to share them. Just ask!!
Have a wonderful Evening ~HennaLadyKim


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks! I'll take you up on that offer!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

eneurian said:


> if you can't say something nice.....it sounds like you all had something not nice to say about jessica-jean. apparently you have no sense of humour. sorry jessica-jean, i got it. i often consider not reading anything on this forum anymore. i don't suffer fools lightly.........i try to avoid them.


Thanks, eneurian


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> eneurian said:
> 
> 
> > if you can't say something nice.....it sounds like you all had something not nice to say about jessica-jean. apparently you have no sense of humour. sorry jessica-jean, i got it. i often consider not reading anything on this forum anymore. i don't suffer fools lightly.........i try to avoid them.
> ...


No Eneurian, we didn't ALL say something bad about JJ. Many of us did not take sides.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, I love it and would probably make it. I made a blanket that had the ribbon all the way through it before and because I had a friend who had lost a baby in crib death, I decided to take the ribbons where they met and tied in the corners. That way it would not come out. Back then I hadn't heard of them contributing to endangering a baby, I just didn't want to take any chances. I also was concerned that if the ribbon came out, they wouldn't know how to put it back in, so that resolved both issues. Most of my baby gifts are lacy if they are for girls and so far all of those little girls have not had a problem for them. When I was sending things to NICU, my sister an RN there would advise me on what they needed and wanted. The rules have obviously changed over the years. When I bring them in to the unwed mother's clinic, they have never had any conditions. So, I guess if you are specifically making something for a hospital, you need to ask wwhat their rules are. If you are mking them for friends, you could say something about making sure they double knot the ribbons for safety issues when the baby wears it. Most people want lacy and are willing to watch their babies in ribbons. I find that buttons are just as scarey. If I worried about all the worries, I'd never make anything for a baby. You are sharing you, so enjoy the beauty of the gift you took the time to make for someone special. It's beautiful! If I was younger and had a baby, my baby would wear it.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the nice input Muddyann.


----------



## sherry5997 (Jul 28, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Thank you Nittineedles! I was wondering if I missed a new rule or just went stupid  I think any baby would be a Beauty Queen in this! Too bad I have no Grand Babies yet...
> 
> 
> nittineedles said:
> ...


i love it too - maybe not for a midwestern snowstorm haha (i'm originally from pittsburgh; lived most of my life in columbus, oh) but, for an arizona "fall" event (where i now reside) or ANY baptism - just so pretty 

(actually, now that i think about it, wrapped as well in a bunting, a baby could go anywhere, anytime!)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I understand the concern about this design. I knit and crochet gowns for stillborns and I think it would be a lovely burial gown or family memento. I intend to use this pattern and thank you for posting.

As far as the verbage, there is a way to make your point without being rude. You can choose to have a civil cionversation or just be nasty. I guess the last line of thesignature says it all.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

organdywings said:


> I understand the concern about this design. I knit and crochet gowns for stillborns and I think it would be a lovely burial gown or family memento. I intend to use this pattern and thank you for posting.
> 
> As far as the verbage, there is a way to make your point without being rude. You can choose to have a civil cionversation or just be nasty. I guess the last line of thesignature says it all.


Thank you Kathy. What a generous thing you do. Please post a picture when you finish, I would love to see it!
~Kim


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I definitely will and thank you


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

That is an absolutely fabulous baby set. If I was a more experienced knitter, Oh boy would I try it. Loved the colors too! And o.k I am going to put in my little opionion on whether it's safe or not.. here it is: a lttle reminder on babies. it's called supervision,you know watching the little ones. I grew up in an age when Mom kept a pretty close eye on me and I am fine.Parents need to pay attention to their offsspring and get off the phones.So there are ribbons, I bet this set was intended for special visits to Grandmas house and such and not meant for putting down for an everyday nap.So I for one am glad you posted it as it is nice to share patterns with fellow knitters. I do it with all my friends and here's how I put it: " here's a pattern to try or keep as a reference". As to whether they ever knit it doesnot matter to me one little bit, I gave it to them to be nice and never did I have anyone say ,oh it's dangerous, etc,,, they said thanks. I love to share with friends who aren't quite computer savvy and they get really excited when I bring them new patterns for their library. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend .


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. I am glad you appreciate the beauty of this set. BTW: it is crochet so maybe you can do it.?.



sbknitter said:


> That is an absolutely fabulous baby set. If I was a more experienced knitter, Oh boy would I try it. Loved the colors too! And o.k I am going to put in my little opionion on whether it's safe or not.. here it is: a lttle reminder on babies. it's called supervision,you know watching the little ones. I grew up in an age when Mom kept a pretty close eye on me and I am fine.Parents need to pay attention to their offsspring and get off the phones.So there are ribbons, I bet this set was intended for special visits to Grandmas house and such and not meant for putting down for an everyday nap.So I for one am glad you posted it as it is nice to share patterns with fellow knitters. I do it with all my friends and here's how I put it: " here's a pattern to try or keep as a reference". As to whether they ever knit it doesnot matter to me one little bit, I gave it to them to be nice and never did I have anyone say ,oh it's dangerous, etc,,, they said thanks. I love to share with friends who aren't quite computer savvy and they get really excited when I bring them new patterns for their library. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend .


----------



## sbknitter (Jan 30, 2011)

So sorry I couldn't tell it was crochet,I never got the hang of that either. My mom tried to teach me with no sucess.More power to you smart, clever people who can. I just bumble along with my intermediate knitting, not great but having fun!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

sbknitter said:


> So sorry I couldn't tell it was crochet,I never got the hang of that either. My mom tried to teach me with no sucess.More power to you smart, clever people who can. I just bumble along with my intermediate knitting, not great but having fun!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it Hennalady :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

samazon said:


> Love it Hennalady :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Doesn't everyone?


hennalady said:


> sbknitter said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry I couldn't tell it was crochet,I never got the hang of that either. My mom tried to teach me with no sucess.More power to you smart, clever people who can. I just bumble along with my intermediate knitting, not great but having fun!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Muddyann said:


> Doesn't everyone?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

My reply was to the naked crocheter. I thought it was funny, but it didn't transfer with my quote. 


hennalady said:


> Muddyann said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't everyone?
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I got it!! But i do not recommend it with Knitting :O


Muddyann said:


> My reply was to the naked crocheter. I thought it was funny, but it didn't transfer with my quote.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

That is true, my boobs would get poked, which would not be fun. 


Muddyann said:


> My reply was to the naked crocheter. I thought it was funny, but it didn't transfer with my quote.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

You all are too funny!! I can't read KP without a smile on my face!!...with a few breaks of rolling on the floor in hysterics in between!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Karie said:


> You all are too funny!! I can't read KP without a smile on my face!!...with a few breaks of rolling on the floor in hysterics in between!


Just dont land on the needles if you're Naked!!


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha!! No danger here!! It's too cold!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is is beautiful. Thank you for taking the time during this busy month to share.
Vicki


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You are very welcome Vicki! Happy Holidays 


vjh1530 said:


> Is is beautiful. Thank you for taking the time during this busy month to share.
> Vicki


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Another thought about naked crocheting - you'd get your afghan finished in record time, as a cover-up!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You Betcha! It works for me well until Miss Macey runs off with the yarn, then I become the streaker!!
LOL ~:O)


silvercharms said:


> Another thought about naked crocheting - you'd get your afghan finished in record time, as a cover-up!


----------



## fayemike (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree. Beautiful Gowns are for special moments and not to be worn day in and day out. I would knit the most exquisite gowns for bereavement, and it would be sooo great to know that some little one wore my Holy gown to Heaven


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Absolutely! ~Hennalady in hiding 


fayemike said:


> I agree. Beautiful Gowns are for special moments and not to be worn day in and day out. I would knit the most exquisite gowns for bereavement, and it would be sooo great to know that some little one wore my Holy gown to Heaven


----------

